# Weiterleitung durch Passwort



## jerrymore (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin Anfänger im erstellen von Webseiten und bin im Moment beim lernen und ausprobieren. 
Ich habe jetzt folgendes Problem:

Und zwar habe ich ein Java Script, das vor dem Betreten einer Seite ein Passwort verlangt. Bei richtiger Eingabe wird man auf "Seite A" weitergeleitet, bei falscher Eingabe oder bei Abbruch kommt man auf "Seite B", jeweils mit einem confirm-Fenster (oder wie sagt man dazu?) davor. 

<script language="javascript">
var wrong="URL Seite A";
var password="testpass";
var name = prompt("Hier das Passwort eingeben","pass");
if (name == password) {(confirm("Das war das richtige Passwort"))}
else {location.href=wrong;confirm("Das war das falsche Passwort ");}
</script>

Ich würde gerne folgendes hinzufügen:


Bei richtiger Eingabe des Passwortes möchte ich im confirm-Fenster nur den OK Button, ohne den Abbrechen Button
Bei falscher Eingabe, möchte ich bei Klick auf OK das E-Mail Programm öffnen lassen, um direkt eine Mail an mich zu schreiben UND zu "Seite B" weiterleiten, bei Klick auf Abbrechen NUR zu "Seite B" weiterleiten.
Und viell. könnt ihr mir noch sagen, wie ich die Größe des ersten Fensters zur Passworteingabe variieren kann?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, 

jerrymore


----------



## jerrymore (11. Februar 2004)

noch eine Frage, weils ma grad einfällt!

Ich habe auf einer Seite ca 10 Thumbnails, bei Klick darauf öffnet sich das Bild in Originalgröße in einem Pop Up Fenster.
Wie kann ich die originalen Bilder vorladen lassen, während man sich noch auf der Seite mit den Thumbnails befindet, um danach Ladezeiten zu verhindern?

Danke schön

jerrymore


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Februar 2004)

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var no_	="fehler.htm";
var jo_	="eingelocht.htm";
var mail="adresse@host.net";
var pass="testpass";


var name = prompt("Passwort eingeben","pass");
if(name == pass)
	{
	alert("Das war das richtige Passwort");
	location.href=jo_;
	}
else
	{
	choice=confirm('Das war das falsche Passwort.\nWollen Sie eine Mail an mich senden?');
	if(choice)
		{
		location.href='mailto:'+mail;
		}
	setTimeout('location.href=no_',1000);
	}
//-->
</script>
```

1.Ein Fenster nur mit "OK"-Button wird per "alert()" geöffnet

2.Das Mailprog wird über "mailto:adresse@anbieter.de" geöffnet... funktioniert auch bei Links und Formularen.

3.garnicht 

4.zwecks dem Grafik-Vorladen ... es gibt hier im Forum eine Suchfunktion... dort nach "Preload" gesucht, gibt es eine Menge von Resultaten, welche sicher die Antwort auf deine Frage beiinhalten 

5.der Hinweis, dass dieser Passwortschutz nicht besonders wirkungsvoll ist. Falls du dahinter wirklich wichtige Daten verbergen willst, solltest du es über .htaccess oder, falls verfügbar, über eine serverseitige Skriptsprache tun.


----------



## jerrymore (11. Februar 2004)

Ein riesengroßes Danke @fatalus

nur die Zeile  ---var jo_	="eingelocht.htm"; --- musste ich entfernen, da man sonst in einer Endlosschleife hängt und immer wieder zur Passworteingabe aufgefordert wird.

Ansonsten Danke für die Antworten. "mailto:adresse@anbieter.de" hab ich schon gewusst, ich wusste nur nicht wie ich es ins javascript (Danke für die Korrektur *gg*) einbinden sollte!
Und sicher soll es nicht sein, es ist ja nur eine private Page, und schützen will ich nur ein paar Fotos und persönliche Angaben von mir. Die .htaccess und auch alles andere ist leider gesperrt, da ich erstmal bei einem freien Webspaceanbieter bin (bis ich dann mal mehr kann)

Viell. kannst du mir noch bei einem Helfen (ist aber weiters nicht schlimm, nur wegen Erfahrung sammeln)

Wenn ich jetzt bei falscher Passworteingabe auf Abbrechen klicke, dann wird noch ca. 1 Sekunde die Hauptseite angezeigt bevor man zur Error Seite weitergeleitet wird. Kann ich das noch irgendwie unterbinden?

Danke und schönen Abend, jerrymore


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Februar 2004)

Das mit dem jo_ war mein Versehen... ich dachte, du willst bei richtigem Passwort auch auf eine andere Seite weiterleiten.... 

da du dies nicht tust, muss man jetzt im Browser nur Javascript deaktivieren, und schon ist der "Passwortschutz" hinüber .

Zu der Sekunde.... machs so:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var no_	="fehler.htm";
var mail="adresse@host.net";
var pass="testpass";


var name = prompt("Passwort eingeben","pass");
if(name == pass)
	{
	alert("Das war das richtige Passwort");
	}
else
	{
	choice=confirm('Das war das falsche Passwort.\nWollen Sie eine Mail an mich senden?');
	if(choice)
		{
		location.href='mailto:'+mail;
		setTimeout('location.href=no_',1000);
		}
	else
		{
		location.href=no_;
		}

	}
//-->
</script>
```
Das hatte ich reingemacht, dass ein Moment Zeit ist, bis das Mailprog geöffnet wird... habs jetzt in nen Extra-Abzweig getan


----------



## jerrymore (11. Februar 2004)

Ach, so einfach gings jetz? Hm, Und wenn ich´s mit "jo_" mach, dann kann Javascript deaktiviert sein? Ach ja, dann kann ma ja net weitergeleitet werden *lichtaufgeht*
Naja, dann werd ich´s viell. doch anders machen.

Ja gut, wird schon werden noch mit meinen Versuchen 

Danke, lg, jerrymore


----------

